# 1st Round: Game 3: Heat @ Nets



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference 1st Round
Game Three
Thursday, April 28th--7:00ET









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(42-40)

Series
(2-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 100, Nets 77 (Nov 3) 
Heat 105, Nets 90 (Mar 3) 
Heat 90, Nets 65 (Mar 12) 


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:
Miami 110
-
New Jersey 104


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

My prediction:

Mia-131
NJ-71


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

^^^ Wow, a 60 point win! :jawdrop: I just want a win. We win tonight, this series is ovah. If the Nets win, they still have some hope. I would like to see Shaq start stepping his game up towards his MDE level of play. Zo will probably hear if from the Net fans tonight. :boohoo: 

SD, I think the game is at *7PM* not 8PM.


----------



## dap (Apr 12, 2005)

JeepLiberty03 said:


> ^^^ Wow, a 60 point win! :jawdrop: I just want a win. We win tonight, this series is ovah. If the Nets win, they still have some hope. I would like to see Shaq start stepping his game up towards his MDE level of play. Zo will probably hear if from the Net fans tonight. :boohoo:
> 
> SD, I think the game is at *7PM* not 8PM.


Yes, the game is at 7. And yes we will win by 60. My starting lineup:

Shaq-Zo-Smitty-EJ-Wade

This lineup will put up 52 points in the first quarter alone....mainly due to Shaq and Zo to prove a point..............


well I can wish right!


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

Heat 107
Nets 92

Wade with 30 points
Alfred with 20 points


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Alfred... lol...

I say Zo drops 30+ on his former team! Well, probably not, but one can hope...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

EJ is killing them early...up 15-10


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant guard Kristic.......pretty pathetic


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

17-16 Heat early


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

24-17 Nets 

End of 1st


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq and Eddie with 2 fouls..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

uh oh Vince got hit by Udon....get him some tissues!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah wow....let's pull a Nets forum and cry about the calls now

REF YOU SUCK
REF YOU SUCK


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we are getting called for a foul on every play. This is some bs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tied at 39!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tie game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat rightfully take the lead back from the Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyon
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLING

for 3!

Heat up 5!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools is on fire!!!

11pts


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kristic traveled, but no call


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Dools at the buzzer!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HELL YEA KEYON!

I think we just took the Nets biggest punch, and we're still up at halftime 49-45....

we gotta play better in the 2nd half and put these guys to rest


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D-d-d-d-d-d-daaaaaaaaaaaamon 
Jones 

For 3!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> D-d-d-d-d-d-daaaaaaaaaaaamon
> Jones
> 
> For 3!


AGAIN!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Eddie for 3333333333333333333333


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

These Nets are taking a million free throws, but we are still up


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

up 5 at the end of 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

what a horrible call on dwyane at the end of the qtr. vince should get called for the block, but not only does he get away with it, they call a foul on dwyane.

pathetic....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

these refs are killing me.......we get a WNBA crew tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to the line...

Hits both

Heat 78-77


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade on the fast break, hits both FTs, 80-77 Heat

8:00 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6:00 left

82-81 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5:12 left

Heat down 83-82

time for someone to step up...


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not getting the game, but c'mon guys, you can beat these Nets.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Dwyane Wade is playing some god awful basketball tonight, period.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They crash the boards after every one of their missed shots and slam into the backs of our guys but the refs don't call it. But on the other end Shaq can't even move to establish position. Refs are screwing us. They need to call the game the same at both ends.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

DJ should've took the three directly after the pass from EJ. That was a huge screw up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alot of contact inside that isn't getting called the same on both ends....we SHOULD out rebound them every game, the stuff they're allowing inside is rediculous to make up for the lack of size...

anyways, down 3, timeout Heat....we don't need a 3 yet, just get a score and play some D


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

How could a team like the Nets beat us in rebounding? I mean, c'mon guys, Krstic and Collins?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

jumpball


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> E.J. for 3!!!


Hallelujah! :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> jumpball


40 second game then, lets's do it boys.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gotta play some D now.....tie game 22 secs left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade is having a horrible game tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It's not right that the refs allow them to be so physical with us when we're on offense but then we can't touch them. And they keep crashing the boards pushing us and jarring loose rebounds.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

It's very frustrating not having the game here, but Yahoo updates quickly I guess.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade should've been a bit more patient there. He needs to stop trying to be the hero and just play some damn basketball.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm calling it now...

penny and kick to Krstic


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

gian said:


> It's very frustrating not having the game here, but Yahoo updates quickly I guess.


Yeah, I was on there looking at the stats and they're right on the money with their game tracking.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Overtime


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ot


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow, Zo enters the game for Shaq, probably for hack-a-Shaq-a-proof?


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Good, that's what I wanted. Get the ball away from VC, but still...that scared the sh-t outta me. Can't leave anybody open like that, man. We lucked out there.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Ot


Thanks for the update, let's go get em'. :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

gian said:


> Wow, Zo enters the game for Shaq, probably for hack-a-Shaq-a-proof?


 Zo came in on D for the last shot...he can defend the screen and roll better than Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

aight gian i'm gonna give you possession by possession updates, forget the stat tracker since you can't watch the game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And that's why I was trash talking the Nets before...They can't shoot, especially Jason. They're that same brand of basketball that lost at the olympics. Just a bunch of athletic guys that look for layups and fastbreaks.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Overtime, our depth can kill them. Both Kidd and Carter will be playing 50 minutes tonight, Shaq has played 36, Wade has played 41. Mourning has played 10, we're a lot more fresh and we have the deeper bench. I don't know why we shouldn't take this one.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's Wade time........


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat get the tip

Haslem for 2, no good


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They held Shaq's arm after Haslem missed that shot. He had excellent position! :curse:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> aight gian i'm gonna give you possession by possession updates, forget the stat tracker since you can't watch the game


Thanks man, I appreciate it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

VC to the line on the other end (imagine that)

4:33 left

Shaq's 5th

VC misses the 1st, hits the 2nd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

****, that's 5 on Shaq.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ misses the shot...

Damon for 3, miss, Wade comes out of nowhere for the board...

going to the line for 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

3:51 left

Wade hits both

92-91 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince with the charge, but they call the block

and 1 on Haslem

Vince to the line....Nets up 94-92


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

should of been a charge


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Reach in on Carter!! Refs call something!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If we only got the same calls as JKidd and Vince.........


Kidd fouled


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

They should call it right during crunchtime, those old bufoons.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

kidd with the scoop

96-92 nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2:48 left

Damon fouled by Kidd


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ called for the block on Wade, 2:43 left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice move by Wade

96-94 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

timeout Nets

2:26 left

96-94 Nets


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> timeout Nets
> 
> 2:26 left
> 
> 96-94 Nets


Let's go Heat, close this one out!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Foul Trouble:
Shaq 5
Wade 4

Krstic 5
Collins 4
RJ 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq Udon Eddie Wade Damon on the floor...

off the foot of the Nets

Heat ball down 2


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. missed the clutch 3!!!

We knew that was coming...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie misses the 3, then called for a loose ball foul after he already stripped the ball

1:59 left

Kidd to the line

hits the 1st 97-94 Nets


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm sorry, but you cannot tell me that this is a very well coached team, especially on the road..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That foul they just called on Eddie was such crap. Vince and RJ have made that same play all game and they haven't called it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled on the floor by Collins (5th)

Shaq to the line (1:43 left)

hits the 1st 97-95 Nets
hits the 2nd 97-96 Nets


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

That's 5 on EJ, please Dwyane, take over, we know your MJ skills.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq hit 2 huge ft's!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Kidd misses 3, Wade rebounds

1:20 left heat ball

Shaq fouled inside by Collins


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq with another huge ft!!!

WOW!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq at the line 1:03 left 97-96 Nets

hits the 1st TIE GAME

violation on the Nets on the 2nd FT

jumpball on the double violation


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1:03 left

what the **** is that call? get the nets the ball?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

VC throws it away....

49.7 left HEAT BALL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dick Bavetta forgot to take his centrum silver and we get punished for it! :curse: He throws a low jump ball and Shaq gets punished. Stick this guy in a home...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's Go Heat

Let's Go Heat

Let's Go Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

SHAQ hits!

Heat up 2, timeout Nets!

35.2 secs left!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq hits!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

SHAQ

now lets play defense


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

keep them out of the lane, if they can't penetrate, they can't score!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> SHAQ
> 
> now lets play defense


Thank the Lord! Hallelujah AGAIN!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Probably the most frustrating game all year and we still look like we're gonna pull it out. You gotta love the heart in our team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

come on eddie!

stick Carter for 1 more possession!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They need to treat them the way the Europeans treated the U.S. basketball team. Fall back into a zone and let them shoot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Zo is in


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Awesome F'n D!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddie Jones with one hell of a defensive possession! WOWOWOWOWOOWOWOOWOWOOW

Eddie gets the board, time to hit some FTs!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is gonna hurt New Jersey more than a blowout. I still can feel the pain from those late game losses to New York. They are never gonna forget this game.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. missed both ft's!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh Eddie............................


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

GOOD NEWS! GOOD NEWS! LOUD NOISES! LOUD NOISES! :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! EDDIE!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well it's Nets ball, down 2

about 10 seconds left


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

EDDIE F-CKIN' JONES.

Time and time again, the most NON-CLUTCH player in team history, my goodness. He better hope VC(who will be taking this shot) misses, or else he's gonna hear it from the crowd in Game 5. 

The man plays a GREAT game, wait, a GREAT series so far...then screws it up in the clutch! So typical for Eddie Jones.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Why didn't Eddie make at least one? :sad:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Jones isn't to clutch is he? Maybe I'm jumping to early here, but I recall him missing free throws earlier this season which gave Seattle the win. But maybe it's just a coincidence those are the ones I've seen


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

D up!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

arghhhhhhhhhh Vince misses, but out on the Heat

2.3 secs left, Nets ball underneath


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Damn...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

deny Vince, don't let him touch the damn ball!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Ouch...

Double OT!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

god damnit Eddie........make a ****in FT and we're in the locker room


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh ****, we gotta pull this one out, we just GOTTA.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Vince isnt clutch!!!

That was an Allen Houston shot...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Alan Houston part II. :dead:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Double OT...lets just get the win


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win the tip


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Vent: 

EJ YOU ARE A ****ING CHOKER YOU BETTER MAKE IT UP TO US OR WE'RE GOING TO HUNT YOU DOWN MOFO!

End Vent.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq with the hook

Heat up 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Vince with the floater

tie game


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dammit, put it on cruise control boys.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

god damnit Damon.......keep your ****in dribble


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank you for this Eddie Jones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

RJ to the line

misses the 1st
hits the 2nd

102-101 Nets


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ball inside to Shaq, fouled by Cliff (5th)
3:39 left


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Damn, you boys gotta score, please! Chamone man!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> god damnit Eddie........make a ****in FT and we're in the locker room


Make a free throw and VC drains a triple.

Make both & we're in the locker room. :biggrin: 

But hey, he's Eddie Jones...what do you honestly expect?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook

Kidd misses a layup

Damon misses a 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane needs to make a play, he's gotten stripped too many times


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wade with ANOTHER turnover. This team doesn't want this game. They would rather have another game in this series at the god damn "Redzone"


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Watch out, D-Wade is close to getting a quadruple double.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

If Wade gets 2 more assists, he can get a quad-double tonight, because you can bet on him getting that 10th & final turnover.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2:29 left

Nets 102
Heat 101


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade gets hacked everytime he drives to the basket. I mean seriously, what is the definition of a reach in anymore?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq to Wade

foul on Vince

Wade to the line


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2:07 left

Wade hits the 1st (102-102)
misses the 2nd


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

adam said:


> Wade gets hacked everytime he drives to the basket. I mean seriously, what is the definition of a reach in anymore?


Yeah, he gets hacked a lot more than most players. But seriously, that last strip was clean. 

And he picked a damn good time to miss his first free throw....come on Wade, you're much better than this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2 mins left, tie game

Kidd misses a 3, loose ball foul on RJ (5th)

1:44 left


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Okay, 102-102 & Heat ball.

Clean slate, new beginning, let's go..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

next foul and the Heat are in the bonus....

Haslem gets the board and scores

104-102 1:24 left


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

There we go U-Don...that's what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Finally! They called a foul on RJ crashing the boards. He has been doing that all game. Hey, I'd just like to point out the irony that Shaq went 3-4 with 2 mins to go and Eddie went 0-2.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Let's just sccore, please. SCORE. :sad:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cliff misses 3, Shaq gets the board


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

under a minute left

awful shot by Damon

RJ misses the layup!!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

adam said:


> Finally! They called a foul on RJ crashing the boards. He has been doing that all game. Hey, I'd just like to point out the irony that Shaq went 3-4 with 2 mins to go and Eddie went 0-2.


Because Shaq makes them when they count. *wink wink*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

under 30 secs left

Haslem gets fouled with 20.6 secs left

Heat up 2 before the FTs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

lol, we have been here before. Up 2 with 20 secs to go and going to the line.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Good, we're in a position to win again, don't blow it, let's go Heat!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Round 3. Zo back in. This is our 3rd chance to close em out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

20.6 secs left

Haslem at the line
hits the 1st (105-102 Heat)
misses the 2nd, Zo hustles for the board on the floor and gets the board!!!

TIMEOUT MIAMI!!!!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

can we point and laugh at jefferson now??


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Zo Is A Warrior!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

get the ball in, and make FTs!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

17.6 secs left on the inbound

Smith to pass it in......Wade fouled with 16.3 left to the line for 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade at the line

misses the 1st
hits the 2nd!

Heat 106-Nets 102
16.3 left


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade made the 2nd!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Udon gets the board!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Cliff misses the 3, gets his own rebound

Haslem strips him and calls a timeout on the floor


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled.....

5.5 secs left


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Udon learned how to play small from Grant and how to rebound. And I think he learned how to play with passion from Zo.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits the 1st (107-102)
and the 2nd (108-102)


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade hit both ft's!!!

Its over!!!:biggrin:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Udon is our hero for today. We love you Udon, go Wade, stat pad! whooo!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Heat Win!!!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

HEATLUNATIC said:


> Heat Win!!!


Good game, we didn't deserve to win, but we did. :banana:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What a game......HEAT WIN!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Thank god for the 2-days off we're getting after this sh-t....


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Gotta LOVE the hustle by Haslem(what's new?) & Zo late in the game on those loose balls..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heatlunatic,

Did you enjoy your birthday???? :banana: :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

This one's for you HEATLUNATIC


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Haslem > all...
Kinda felt bad for the Nets after this loss though... the look on Cliff Robinson's face made me sad .

...but the win works! :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Heatlunatic,
> 
> Did you enjoy your birthday???? :banana: :banana:


The party it tomorrow but this was great!!!:banana: 

Lets go for the sweep!!!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow nice win, congrats... hope we can go 3-0 against Dallas, too, altho it's not looking too good as yet...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

gian said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! EDDIE!!!


thats not a choker is it? lol wtf eddie


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i love reading the whole thread after games.. so much better. i love how everyone's like eddie-eddie! and then he missed the FT's and off with his head mf'er!!!! 
i was at the game wearing my old jones #25 lakers jersey.. had my head in my hands after he missed those .. so awful
what i noticed at the last heat/nets game i went to, kidd stays home on wade, and just goes after the ball. kidd is a great defender, but i guess he told his teammates just try to strip him and dont try to stay in front of him. it seems to be working. wade is getting his points on the perimeter. still shaq hasnt been shaq and we're up 3-0, looks promising. i think we need to sweep them cause alot of people on our team need the long layoff between rounds. anyone agree?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good game, Nets played their hearts out. Sometimes somethings cannot be explained, maybe the nets where never meant to win but am still hoping they can get one win, a sweep would be kinda disheartening for their performance getting into the playoffs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahahha crunk as **** after celebrating at the club.....heat won !!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like the champ is here 

The Nets had such a great game, but were not tough enough to beat the Heat. If you can maintain the team spirit, I see no team that could win four games against Miami.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Amazing shot of Carter...amazing game! 3 - 0!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I know Eddie missed those ft's, but he did make some big 3 pointers in regulation that were the reason we even made it to ot


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> i love reading the whole thread after games.. so much better. i love how everyone's like eddie-eddie! and then he missed the FT's and off with his head mf'er!!!!
> i was at the game wearing my old jones #25 lakers jersey.. had my head in my hands after he missed those .. so awful
> what i noticed at the last heat/nets game i went to, kidd stays home on wade, and just goes after the ball. kidd is a great defender, but i guess he told his teammates just try to strip him and dont try to stay in front of him. it seems to be working. wade is getting his points on the perimeter. still shaq hasnt been shaq and we're up 3-0, looks promising. i think we need to sweep them cause alot of people on our team need the long layoff between rounds. anyone agree?


Yeah, I agree about winning this series in 4(or 5), as I mentioned in the game 2 thread that both Shaq and Zo could use the time off to get ready for the next series. Except for the second quarter and the last few minutes of the first OT, Shaq looked like about 50% of MDE. No way we beat the Pistons if he can't get near 100%, but that is a long way off. Without Eddie, we lose last night, so the missed free throws didn't bother me, plus we were still up 2. The only thing that those missed free throws did is not make Rick Barry look like a total a$$, since he said on Sportscenter this week that Shaq isn't a go to guy because he wouldn't shoot underhand free throws. If Eddie makes those FT, he ices a game Shaq closed out as the go to guy. 

Anyway, great win, pretty good game, and a step in the right direction(to the Finals) to win a play-off game on the road in 2OT. :clap:


----------

